# Load Bearing Vest or Load Bearing Belt w/Harness in Conjuction with Plate Carrier?



## SF4ever (Jan 18, 2010)

Greetings!

I have been doing this for a few years now and have seen the full range of "high-speed low-drag" kit used by SOF to include myself. I am finding that I am migrating back to a Load Bearing Belt w/Harness under my Plate Carrier for a number of reasons. I have worn just about every brand of vest there is and see their relevancy in some situations but not for every op......

1.  Just got tired of all the weight up front and high - bulky and annoying at times. 
2. Difficult to get flat on the ground and/or go over walls.
3. Unable to ditch the Plate Carrier and still keep my essentials (mags, 1st Aid Kit, Survival Kit, etc.)
4. I can carry more stuff with far less hassle and fatigue.

There are more reasons but these should help you understand where I am coming from. I would be interested in hearing from you other SOF Brothers on this issue. What do you prefer? Give some ideas based on your experiences if you don't mind to help others form their own opinions and thoughts. My picture shows me in a Paraclete System back in 07..... no longer wearing it. I am wearing a Coyote Tan Plate Carrier with a custom Load bearing Belt and Harness. ....

Wherever you may be Stay Safe and Remember those that have gone on ahead of us to clear the LZ and set-up security.

Regards,

SF4Ever


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am not a SOF soldier (just a leg 11B) but I have been looking at some of the MOLLE belts from DBT. I have some medical issues and any extra heavy weight on the shoulders/ upper back is a NO-GO for me. 

Right now I am looking at trying to configure my gear to a load bearing belt (ammo, med kit, water) try to keep all the heavy stuff down low on my hips and only shoulder the bare minimum, such as body armor and assault pack when necessary.

Could you post some links as to what type of LBE you are using?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 3 different rigs I chop and change between.  One is a set of belt order with 5 GP pouches and a 6 mag pouch.  I use a small CTR rig/bra to carry another 3 mags and some other stuff.  Ive worn it under armor before and it works well.  With my RBAV I wear a custom molle beltvcinched up to support my lower back.

I get my laptop back from the techs tomorrow so I'll try and post some pics then.  Theres not much on the US market now that is meant to do what you want, you could cobble it together out of Molle pouches and a Molle belt but all that unneccassary webbing is just extra weight.

A Brit guy Winston Tactical has a niche market making the kind of rigs your talking about for SFSG guys.


----------



## SF4ever (Jan 19, 2010)

J.A.B. - I have assembled my set-up from an assortment of parts that I pieced together.....  I bought the belt and suspenders from Falcon Tactical. I paid a little more for the belt than others you might find but it is the best on the market and is very comfortable.

Blue Force Gear SOC-C Low  Profile Suspenders    BFG-SOC-CSUSP    Coyote Tan

Blue Force Gear SOC-C      Modular Padded Belt    BFG-120                 Coyote Brown

As for my pouches? I use some 5.11 and some Blackhawk ones. I suggest that you really look at what you require and then build your pouches to accomodate it all. I keep a couple of extra pouches of different sizes to change around based on what I am doing.

I wear this under my Body Armor and it fits very well with no shifting or rubbing. I see where Mac-NZ has posted his thoughts as well as a UK supplier so it might be worth checking out as well. I will try to get a few pics of my set-up and get them posted in the near future.

Take care and stay safe!

SF4Ever


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 1, 2010)

*Update to My Belt and Plate Carrier ......*

I finally found some time to take a picture of my latest Combat Padded Load Bearing Belt and Tactical Tailor Plate Carrier. This is what I am currently using and is working very well for the type of work I am doing. I am outside the wire most every week which includes dismounted patrolling and riding in protected vehicles from place to place. The kit works well and provides me a good level of protection and the ability to carry gear and ammo as required. I am beginning to see many others starting to wear the Combat Padded belts and smaller more versatile plate carriers. I would suggest that those of you working in hostile areas to assess what you are wearing and if it meets your needs. Is it too cumbersome for what you are doing? Has your kit gotten bigger and heavier over the years? If so, why?

The belt comes from Marsgear, pouches from various places to include 511.

The plate carrier is from Tactical Tailor.

View attachment 12501View attachment 12500


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that the Crye Precision suspenders and not the BFG ones?


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 2, 2010)

They are.... I changed after a friend gave me a set... either set will work but the Crye seem to wear better....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 2, 2010)

They looked like a better design.  I'm not a fan of the little elastic band the BFG suspenders used.  I just wasn't sure they would fit.  Cool deal.


----------



## pardus (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a little late with this I see but here is my .02c

This is a British PLCE rig I have.
Two out side pouches are for ammo and as you can in the third pic, each pouch can carry 9 x 30rd M16 mags (540 rds total).
The next two pouches are for water and the middle one is a utility pouch.
Inside there is a padded waist belt which is awesome.
You can see in the second pic how much clearance I have on my front, this is obviously for being prone and crawling, lessons learned from the past.
Very basic with a lot of capacity and still left with room to wear a chest rig if one felt the need.


----------



## AWP (Dec 7, 2010)

Arktis makes good kit.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Arktis makes good kit.



They used to Bro till they went offshore, now its hit and miss.

This is one of mine for the metric shit ton of stuff I'm meant to carry/


----------



## AWP (Dec 7, 2010)

Not doubting you, I just haven't heard that before. What a shame.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 7, 2010)

It sux, I used to have one of their old school chest rigs and it was the heat, really well built.
I brought the more modern version and I was blown away, same materials as you get with those $30 Patt-83 vests on eGay.  Stitching fell apart under load, I was pretty disappointed given my previous experience.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2010)

I liked the Paraclete because it was easy to get on and off, and I was able to mount all of my kit to the front, including my sidearm which mounted diagonally towards the top of the armor.  I think if I was going out on missions I'd rig it differently, but since I spend most of the time I'm wearing my armor either in a helicopter or a truck, this configuration worked well for me.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Aug 1, 2015)

pardus said:


> I'm a little late with this I see but here is my .02c
> 
> This is a British PLCE rig I have.
> Two out side pouches are for ammo and as you can in the third pic, each pouch can carry 9 x 30rd M16 mags (540 rds total).
> ...


I am looking for a rig like this one, any idea where i can get one?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2015)

Any UK online surplus store should be able to help you out


----------



## gafkiwi (Sep 19, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> They used to Bro till they went offshore, now its hit and miss.
> 
> This is one of mine for the metric shit ton of stuff I'm meant to carry/



What.... No Cakes and Pie's pouch?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Haha, the chocolate bars were enough.


----------

